# Bowling alley



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am relighting a bowling alley. Anyone know if I should use 3500 or 4100K lamps. This is just for the alleys. 
They have older than **** T12 lamps in there now.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is funny because if I were in your shoes I would ask my buddy jackwad what he would use.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This is funny because if I were in your shoes I would ask my buddy jackwad what he would use.


He would use whatever was left over from the hobby lobby.....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope this isn't just for pay.

Contract Should read pay + free bowling for a year + lots of beer, or something like that.

don't forget the black lights and lasers for chickie night.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Warm colors help sell beer, the fundamental business of any bowling alley. :thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

telsa said:


> Warm colors help sell beer, the fundamental business of any bowling alley. :thumbsup:


I thought it was big titties. Oops, at least that's what I heard. Mr trump said it, not me.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There should be no reason to go higher than 3500 unless they need more light. 3500 will be plenty especially compared to T-12


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The last bowling alley I did change lamps plus few bad ballast the lamps were on 3500 series so that is pretty good for the alley area due it softer white so it not so harsh like 4100 or higher.

yes be aware of black lamps but watch the black lamp types I know there is at least two black lamps type it being used in some bowling lane the true black lamp typically more common than the blue blacklamp is. 

anything else it pretty much up to the bowling lane operator what for the other type of colors so be aware of that in case which it do happend once a while.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd go 3500, but that's personal preference.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am going to go with 4100"s on the actual alleys and 3500's in the rest of the place. I already have the surface mount recessed lights in the bar area so I think I will be good. 
On another note... I wanted to make a cool pendant for over his bar by drilling out a bowling pin and recessing a MR16 in the bottom. Waaay harder than I thought it would be. I now have a 24"X1/4" drill bit stuck halfway into a pin.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I am going to go with 4100"s on the actual alleys and 3500's in the rest of the place. I already have the surface mount recessed lights in the bar area so I think I will be good.
> On another note... I wanted to make a cool pendant for over his bar by drilling out a bowling pin and recessing a MR16 in the bottom. Waaay harder than I thought it would be. I now have a 24"X1/4" drill bit stuck halfway into a pin.


Use you Hackzall to cut it off  .


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

leave the bit in the pin. show it to the bowling alley manager, and convince him to let you drill a 1/4" hole in the 10 pin spot on one of the lanes. let the games begin.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I am going to go with 4100"s on the actual alleys and 3500's in the rest of the place. I already have the surface mount recessed lights in the bar area so I think I will be good.
> On another note... I wanted to make a cool pendant for over his bar by drilling out a bowling pin and recessing a MR16 in the bottom. Waaay harder than I thought it would be. I now have a 24"X1/4" drill bit stuck halfway into a pin.


Are you even an electrician?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Are you even an electrician?


That was mean, wait till I am a mod.....Your on the list now


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> That was mean, wait till I am a mod.....Your on the list now


You got the taste of blood from banning that guy yesterday, now you can't help yourself anymore. I told you that a ban boner is hard to control.


----------

